# Die große "50 Cent je E-Mail?" Diskussion

## slick

Ok, der Titel ist doch schon recht polarisierend, aber mal so unter Fachleuten .. wie steht ihr zu De-Mail? 

Ich finde das ist an sich eine gute Idee (rechtssichere E-Mail) mit aber mangelhafter (rechtlicher) Umsetzung (Stichwort Empfangsbestätigung) und vor allem am Markt vorbei (subjektiv meine Meinung), den wer möchte schon sagen wir mal 50 Cent je Mail bezahlen? 

Zudem fehlende Ende-zu-Ende Verschlüsselung (Warum will der ISP meine Mails auf Viren scannen? Was wenn ich rechtssicher wirklich welche versenden will?) und die Gefahr das Unternehmen/Verwaltung einen irgendwann dazu nötigen das System zu benutzen weils weniger Papier-Kommunikation gibt.

Wie seht ihr das privat? Wie sehr ihr das als IT-Personal in eurem Unternehmen?

Werdet ihrs benutzen? Wollt ihrs benutzen? Zukunftvisionen? Positives / Negatives?

Ich wollte mir mal spaßeshalber bei einem großen deutschen Mailanbieter meinen Namen vorreservieren. Den gibt es nur noch mit Nummer, weil wohl schon jemand so hieß. Damit habe ich dann schon keine Lust mehr darauf ... da fängts schon an, ich will doch keine häßliche Nummer in meiner E-Mail.Last edited by slick on Tue Mar 29, 2011 8:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## disi

Also hier sagen sie, es wuerde verschluesselt transportiert:

http://www.cio.bund.de/DE/IT-Projekte/De-Mail/demail_node.html

 *Quote:*   

> Die Identität der Kommunikationspartner sowie die Zustellung der De-Mails können nachgewiesen werden. Die Inhalte einer De-Mail können auf ihrem Weg durch das Internet nicht mitgelesen oder gar verändert werden. Denn abgesicherte Anmeldeverfahren und Verbindungen zu dem Provider sowie verschlüsselte Transportwege zwischen den Providern sorgen für einen verbindlichen Versand und Empfang von De-Mails.

 

Sprich, es gibt wohl ein hash und die email wird verschluesselt.

Ich frage mich gerade, warum nicht einfach ein neues Protokoll entwickelt wurde anstelle von smtp, wo jeder den Header/Absender etc. veraendern kann wie er will (oder ist das ein neues Protokoll?).

----------

## musv

Nun ja, ist schon Mist, wenn die Infrastruktur für sichere E-Mails schon seit Jahrzehnten besteht, aber kostenlos ist. 

Und genau deswegen, warum wir jetzt eine private Rentenversicherung brauchen und keine Bürgerversicherung bei der Krankenversorgung kommt, muss jetzt natürlich auch noch eine Möglichkeit geschaffen werden, wie man mit E-Mails Geld verdienen kann. 

Das Problem mit verschlüsselten E-Mails ist eigentlich nur, dass der normale Privatanwender nur Fachchinesisch hört. Komischerweise geht's bei der Steuererklärung mit Elster. Da muss man sich dort registrieren, bekommt per E-Mail einen Aktivierungslink, per Post noch irgendwas anders dazu und kann sich damit sein Zertifikat runterladen - kostenlos. Selbiges hätte man als Basis für eine E-Mail auf Beamtenweg nehmen können. Da das für den Normalbürger vermutlich noch immer zu umständlich ist, hätte man dafür auch ein Frontend oder zumindest eine SDK schreiben können (SDK: ebenfalls bei Elster vorhanden), die diese ganze lästige Arbeit abnimmt. 

Ich find die Idee des papierlosen Geschäftsverkehrs mit Behörden ansich gut. Nur werd ich mir diese halbausgegorene Idee nicht ins Haus holen. Übrigens müssen sich die Behörden dann vermutlich gewaltig umstellen. Die meisten Beamten ignorieren E-Mails liebend gern bei wichtigen Sachen. 

Ach ja, den Personalausweisleser hol ich mir auch nicht. Ist Quatsch mit Soße. Ich warte nur darauf, wenn die ersten Schäden durch Viren bei diesen Dingern auftreten.

----------

## slick

 *disi wrote:*   

> Also hier sagen sie, es wuerde verschluesselt transportiert:
> 
> http://www.cio.bund.de/DE/IT-Projekte/De-Mail/demail_node.html
> 
>  *Quote:*   Die Identität der Kommunikationspartner sowie die Zustellung der De-Mails können nachgewiesen werden. Die Inhalte einer De-Mail können auf ihrem Weg durch das Internet nicht mitgelesen oder gar verändert werden. Denn abgesicherte Anmeldeverfahren und Verbindungen zu dem Provider sowie verschlüsselte Transportwege zwischen den Providern sorgen für einen verbindlichen Versand und Empfang von De-Mails. 

 

Ansich richtig, allerdings wird so verschlüsselt das der ISP es entschlüsseln kann (und muss) denn die E-Mail wird bei dem auf Viren untersucht. Es gibt keine ("eingebaute") Verschlüsselung Ende-zu-Ende, das ist ja auch ein Kritikpunkt. 

Desweiteren braucht man keine eigenes Protokoll, warum auch? Der Transfer findet zwischen den ISP nur verschlüsselt statt (VPN?) und die De-Mails können eh nur innerhalb dieses Verbundes verschickt werden, nicht auf ein "normales" Mail-Konto.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/De-Mail

Interessant: http://www.datenschutzbeauftragter-info.de/de-mail-beschlossen-keine-ende-zu-ende-verschluesselung/

----------

## Necoro

Mich zerhaut eher der fehlende Datenschutz (das mit der Ende-zu-Ende-Verschlüssung kann man ja prinzipiell selber machen ... verbietet einem ja keiner die Mail selber noch mal zu verschlüsseln). Um mal Wikipedia zu zitieren:

 *Quote:*   

> die Verwendung mehrerer, nicht in Verbindung zu bringender Identitäten ist nicht möglich.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Der De-Mail-Gesetzentwurf sieht in § 16 sogar die Namhaftmachung des Postfachinhabers auf Anfrage Privater vor – für die Post oder einen E-Mail-Anbieter wäre eine solche Auskunft eine schwerwiegende Verletzung des Datenschutzes.
> ...

 

So lange man über das DE-Mail-Gedöns nur Kommunikationen abwickelt die eh schon immer zB Vorlage des Persos gebraucht haben, ist das sicherlich kein Problem. Schwieriger wirds, wenn auch sonst anonyme Sachen nur noch darüber abgewickelt werden ("Die M-L der Anonymen Alkoholiker ist nur noch per DE-Mail zu erreichen...")

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Die De-mail zeigt eindeutig von was für einem Gerümpel wir regiert werden. Neben den 

angesprochenen Gründen ist das absolut beste bei der De-mail das eine Beweis-last 

Umkehr herrscht, d.h. die Mail ist rechtlich wie ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein, aber wenn 

du die Mail nicht erhalten hast musst du beweisen das du diese nicht erhalten hast. 

Damit nicht genug, wenn das gegenüber bei der Behörde die Mail nicht erhalten oder erhalten haben

will (könnte ja mit Arbeit zu schaffen habe wenn die Mail angekommen wäre) musst auch 

du beweisen das du die Mail abgeschickt hast. Hinzu kommt solltest du einmal die Frechheit

besitzen und z.B Urlaub zu machen bist du auch in dieser Zeit verpflichtet dein Mail account 

zu überpüfen, denn solche nebensächlichkeite spielen bei irgend welchen Fristen keine Rolle d.h. wenn 

Behörde die Mail abgeschickt hat läuft eine mögliche Frist. Und das konnte auch noch niemand 

widerlegen bzw. viele rechtskundige warnen davor auch wenn was anderes behauptet wird. Aus 

welche unterschiedlichen Gründen eine Mail nicht ankommen kann sollte gerade in diesen Forum jedem 

klar sein. Wer die De-Mail nutzt ist es halt selber schuld und auch ansonsten viel Glück und 

toi toi toi bei der De-mail.

MfG

----------

## cryptosteve

Abgesehen von den genannten Gründen ... ich erledige meinen Mailkram komplett selbst und werde mich sicher nicht für DE-Mail bei einem der DE-Mail-Anbieter anmelden.

----------

